# SHB trap results



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone else felt a little let down by this method? What's been your experience with these?


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

don't you wish they looked like these

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0mO-cYTZ58


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Very cool You Tube video.

I've been doing the same thing with CD jewel cases. I bust off the tabs to create an access slot. I use the same mysterious substance that was used in the GA beekeeping video, and here are my results.

http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae26/revgrant1/PA280040.jpg
http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae26/revgrant1/PA280032.jpg
http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae26/revgrant1/PA280036.jpg

In the photo of the hive top, I have an AJ's Beetle Eater under the slab of asphault shingle. The CD case was far superior when compared side by side in the same hive.

The CD cases get propolized, and are also more prone to cracking. But they are cheaper when you buy them in bulk from Staples or Sam's Club.

All the best,

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## SlickMick (Feb 28, 2009)

theriverhawk said:


> A few weeks ago, I placed 5 corrugated plastic traps in 5 hives. Each had boric acid inside with crisco in the gaps. I removed them today...Here are the results...
> 
> ZERO beetles dead in the traps. Yep, ZERO. Sure the bees had corralled a few under the trap, but still ZERO dead in the trap. As a matter of fact, in each trap, only 2-3 of the gaps filled with crisco were even opened.
> 
> So, there you have it. My experience with the corrugated plastic trap.


It would seem that there are different sizes of corrugated plastic and I know that I used the size that was too small to be effective, so this season I have to use a larger size

Mick


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

TwT said:


> don't you wish they looked like these
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0mO-cYTZ58



he even offer the bait tube stuff with the traps here on this page

http://georgiabees.blogspot.com/2009/09/small-hive-beetle-traps-pstpaid.html


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

I used the same traps (Beetle Barn) I got from Rossman I used boric acid/crisco/powdered sugar in the trap and put them under my screened bottom boards to make doubly sure that the bees could not get at it. I had good results - I have seen no beetles since mid summer


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Todes,
Do you mix the crisco, powdered sugar and boric acid together into a putty and then place in the beetle traps?


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

yes like oreo filling in the center well


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

So that mixture of crisco, powdered sugar, and boric acid attracts the beetles? And when they eat it, they die? 

What amounts are used in the mixture? The proportions? If I understand it, sounds like we have a winner here! :thumbsup:
Thanks!
Steven


----------



## dixie_beek (Aug 4, 2009)

What is that bait he is using? Is it his proprietary mix or something available from professional pest control companies?


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

1 part each shortning and powdered sugar, 1/2 part boric acid... creamed together. it tastes good and kills ants roaches and beetles, safe in small amounts for kids and pets... in rats the ld50 (toxicity) of boric acid is 5.14g per Kg vs 3.75g per Kg for table salt. is also allowed for pest control by many organic certifying agencies if there is no food contact


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

TodesSchatten said:


> it tastes good


Man, I'm not even going to ask!

But thanks for sharing your recipe. 

I watched fatbeeman's You Tube video on the SHB traps and wondered about the powder leaking out, and also pondered the toxicity to the bees. Thanks again for some great info and your willingness to share.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a strict rule that I will not put anything in my hives that I would not put into my mouth so I have tasted my pollen sub, syrup mix, and any treatment I have used.


----------

